# Wyndham Nashville - what do i request?



## chicklet (Jun 21, 2012)

Just wondering what is the best place at Wyndham Nashvile - top floor, renovated unit.?  We are family of 4 adults spending a week in Nashville for the 1st time.  Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## vkrn (Jun 23, 2012)

I have never had a bad stay in a 2BR unit. Just don't get the 1BR suite and you'll be OK. I think they are very nice units.


----------



## chicklet (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks, we have a 2 bedroom for 8 reserved for a week in July.  The units look really nice and i'm sure we will be fine whereever they assign us.  Looking forward to being a tourist in Nashville!


----------



## Denise (Jun 25, 2012)

I am not sure if all the buildings have elevators. If stairs are an issue you may want to check.

We had a 4th floor room (elevator bldg) with a beautiful view of a farm field and the Garylord Opryland resort glass roof top across the way.

The unit was very nice/updated.  The kitchen cabinet was awkward and I ended up putting the plates/bowls etc. on the counter for an easier reach.

We did not do any activities at the resort, too busy visiting Nashville and the surrounding area.

Enjoy your visit!


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 25, 2012)

AFAIK all the 2 bdrm sleeps 8 units have elevators.  The 2/6 units, which are nearest the office/activities building, do not.  

Fern


----------



## Kozman (Jun 25, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> AFAIK all the 2 bdrm sleeps 8 units have elevators.  The 2/6 units, which are nearest the office/activities building, do not.
> 
> Fern



Buildings 10 and 11 do not have elevators.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 26, 2012)

Nashville and that Wyndham is one of our favorite locations in the Wyndham system.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 26, 2012)

*Nashville is a favorite*

Nashville is one of my Dad's favorite's as well.  Whenever possible he stops for 2 days when enroute from FL to NE (or back).  He plans a Sun - Tues visit because he and his SO love the free show on Sunday nights (including an Elvis impersonator).  They know everyone by name and just love it there. I finally was able to stay a night with them last summer, it is very nice (I wasn't there on a Sunday for a show, though... hopefully next time). 

You are in for a treat!


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 26, 2012)

free show on sunday night, and they used to have Johnney Carson's younger sister do a free show, and Debra chapman (sp) gave a show.  she was step daughter and back up singer for tammy wynette.  if you intend to go to the hermitage and other historic sites, there used to be lots of two for ones in the entertainment book.  at this time of year, well worth the price.  but a word of warning.  there is a dinner show that is in the entertainment book.  We called, they said they w ould take it and booked us a table. when we got there they would not take it and our table was facing a wall off to the side.


----------



## Rascalsmom (Jun 26, 2012)

Our daughter goes to school in Nashville, so this Wyndham is our home away from home when we visit her.  They are so friendly and nice - it is a very comfortable place to stay.

We were there last week - they offered us a little larger unit but noted it was "unrenovated."  I thought it would be fine.... but it was a little TOO undrenovated for me.  Stains on the countertops, ripped arms on the leather sofa - that was first impression.  We went back to the office and they were able to put us in our original unit.  A little smaller, but renovated and so nice.

Be advised that the Opry Mills Mall has re-opened - YAY!  This trip we also enjoyed a day at Nashville Shores water park.  Look for discount coupons - not worth full price but was a fun day when it was 95 outside.  

Have a great trip!


----------



## chicklet (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the info.  I have the Entertainment Book and we are thinking of purchasing the access pass.  Do you think i need to call to make sure we get a renovated unit - we have a 2 bedroom for 8 confirmed?  Looking forward to seeing what Nashville has to offer.  Anybody go on the General Jackson showboat (dinner or lunch) there is 50% coupon when buying access pass.  Any other information is really appreciated!


----------



## Rascalsmom (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't think it would hurt anything to call and nicely ask for a renovated unit.   At least they'd know your preference.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 28, 2012)

we used that access pass to go on the General Jackson, we just took the ride, didn't go inside for the meal, they had entertainment outside too, but a show inside and it was nice.  the entertainment book is ten bucks right now.


----------

